# PlanetExpress fulfillment experiences?



## ricktyll87 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, I've been looking for some cheaper alternatives in the US for fulfillment and have found planetexpress.com - their fees are pretty good, do you please have some experience with them? They look like a solid company, but I'm better checking here


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

Never heard of them and can't recall any discussions on them. You should order some samples as most fulfillment companies have both people that love and hate them.


----------

